# Well this is a first......



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Not that it's doing much good, but why does it need it to begin with?


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I think you're looking at it backwards, it seems to me they're using the riser to stabilize the package unit stand.

EDIT:

Looking at it again, I can't tell. You may be right.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Someth'n seems fishy here. Where's the drop and what's up with the new roof?


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

3xdad said:


> Someth'n seems fishy here. Where's the drop and what's up with the new roof?



That was my thoughts!

Where is the service wires?

Looks like they haven't shingled around the mast yet.

Edit:
Here's a thought. Maybe this mast needs guying and they haven't done that yet. Gonna mount the guys then put on the rest of the roof? Tie down is just holding it until it is guyed?


----------



## Azspark (Jan 24, 2014)

We moved the panel, I cut it and it dropped a few inches.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Azspark said:


> We moved the panel, I cut it and it dropped a few inches.


So you're the "crazy people" you mentioned in your OP?:laughing:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

A Little Short said:


> [
> Looks like they haven't shingled around the mast yet./quote]
> 
> Huh? Guy's never seen rolled roofing?


----------



## Azspark (Jan 24, 2014)

New spot


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Azspark said:


> View attachment 36952
> 
> 
> New spot


You trying to do a fall test on your drill/impact?:whistling2:

Why are you being so vague in your posts?
First you show a picture leading us to believe you just happened upon it.
Then you come back and say it was you because you're moving the service.:blink:

You're right....there are "crazy people in Az!:laughing:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

A Little Short said:


> You trying to do a fall test on your drill/impact?:whistling2:
> 
> Why are you being so vague in your posts?
> First you show a picture leading us to believe you just happened upon it.
> ...


I know they will survive from a 12' drop. they will also survive a few anger inspired tosses across a concrete room...


----------



## Azspark (Jan 24, 2014)

A Little Short said:


> You trying to do a fall test on your drill/impact?:whistling2: Why are you being so vague in your posts? First you show a picture leading us to believe you just happened upon it. Then you come back and say it was you because you're moving the service.:blink: You're right....there are "crazy people in Az!:laughing:




I am relatively short because I am new to the trade and don't want to shoot myself in the foot. It's a remodel we had to move the old panel for the house changes. I will increase my explanations on post thank you for feedback.


----------

